# Spinnen an der Nordsee(Scheveningen)



## stefannn87 (22. April 2009)

Hallo liebe Leute,
habe mich eben erst hier angemeldet, nachdem ich mir so eine Informationen zusammen gelesen habe.

Da Bekannte von mir in der nähe von Scheveningen(Den Haag) auf nem Campingplatz nen Karavan beseitzen dachte ich mir, dass ich doch dort direkt an der Quelle des frischesten Fisches sitze. 
Leider aber angel ich seit ca 5 Jahren nicht mehr AKTIV und bin daher, was die Praxis angeht, eher "zurück geblieben" #q

Meine Fragen:
1. Am Meer selber benötige ich keine Fischererlaubnis bzw einen laufendgültigen Angelschein, oder?

2. Wollte in erster Linie auf Raubfisch gehen, Sprich: Spinnen!
Wolfsbarsch Hornhecht und Makrele steht primär auf meiner Liste. 
Dazu wollte ich gerne wissen was ich genau benötige, (habe zwar noch Angeln und genügen Wobbler, Blinker und Twister im Keller, jedoch ist das ganze Zeug á ceraltet und b Süßwasserausgelegt.) lieb wäre mir vieleicht eine InternetSeite die dieses Thema aufgreift oder nette Ratschläge der wissenkräftigen Angelboard-Community.

3. Infos zu Angeltyp bzw Länge und natürlich Schnureigenschaften(zB mm, mit Vorfach?, Geflochten?)

4. Spezielle Techniken und ggf Tages-Zeitpunkte zum Angeln auf meine Raubfischis?

5. Erfahrungsberichte 

PS: Ich hoffe mein Beitrag kommt nicht ganz so faul rüber. über einige Sachen kann ich mir bestimmt auch so Informationen holen, jedoch bin ich mir meist Unsich was ich einfach auf ner Seite lese und was ich direkt von Mensch zu Mensch gepostet bekomme.

In diesem Sinne bedanke ich mich und wünsche noch shcöne sonnige Tage

#h#h#h


----------



## spin89 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Spinnen an der Nordsee(Scheveningen)*

Als Spinnrute würd ich etwas in 3m länge wählen und wurfgewicht so bist 50g wenn du allerdings vom Boot aus Angelst würde ich auch mal Versuchen auf Dorsche zu Pilken, dazu wäre wurfgewicht bis 150g eher angesagt, aber du hattest Dorsch ja nicht als Zielfisch angegeben.Von den Kunstködern die du hast solltest vlllt mal ein Bild machen vor alllem wenn du Blinker hast, da kannst du mit sicherheit den einen oder anderen noch verwenden.Ist ja auch immer die Frage was willst du ausgeben dann könnte man dir gegebenenfalls mal ne gute Zusammenstellung nennen aber ophne Preisangabe schwierig.


----------



## stefannn87 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Spinnen an der Nordsee(Scheveningen)*

Oh, so fix geht das hier mit den ANtworten 

Also mit dem Pilkern ist so ne Sache, ich will maximal halt nur eine Angel und eine Rolle mit nehmen. Soweit ich weiß funzt das ja nicht mit der Rute fürs Spinnen.

Hab vergessen, das ich überwiegend vom Ufer aus Spinnen will, vlt auch mal von nem kleinen Bötchen, aber weit raus woltle ich nicht 

Kenne leider auch nciht alle Fische die man da so mit Kunstköder fangen kann, deswegen ist ja meine Zielfischpalette eher klein 

Will mir übrigens ein komplettes Set für ein WE zusammen stellen. Also viel mehr als 200 Euro wollt ich au nich ausgeben. Wäre ja erstmal nur mal nen paar Stunden um wieder das feeling reinzu kriegen :g
Soll ja au nix professionelles sein sondern mehr Hobbymäßig.

Da geht doch was, oder Jungs?


----------



## spin89 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Spinnen an der Nordsee(Scheveningen)*

Für 200euro geht sicherlich was, sogar was echt anständiges.
Zielfisch wird dann wohl für dich Hornhecht Meefo etc werden.
Da würde ich weil du vom Ufer aus fischt also schon einmal ne Spinnrute von 3m fischen Wurfgewicht -50g sollte langen.Dazu eine Geflochtene Schnur(z.B Spiderwire fische ich selbst seit kurzem bin sehr zufriede) und ne anständige Rolle da kann ich nur die Abu Sorön stx 40 empfehlen kriegt man ab cq 100 euro aber denke sowas muss fürn Anfang nich sein.
Würde sonst nach ner Spro red arc schauen gute Rolle und Preislcih ab 60euro zu bekommen bei ner Rute kann ich dir leider nicht viel helfen habe in dr Preisklasse ich sag mal 50-70euro nicht wirklich viel getestet,ausser die Shimano Nexave welche fürn Anfang dicke reichen sollte aber da gibt es mittlerweile bestimmt bessere Stöcke.Was Blinker etc angeht ist zum Beispel Falkfish oder spörkets nicht verkehrt reichen ja zum anfang 5-6 stück.


----------



## stefannn87 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Spinnen an der Nordsee(Scheveningen)*

Ja, seh ich genau so. Viel mehr als 10 Kunstköder sind wohl erstmal eh ausreichend.
Fahre gleich mal hier zum Angelladen und schau mich mal bisel um, die sind super ausgestattet da(http://www.angelsport.de/)
Soweit meine Infos reichen, scheint es wohl so, dass es an der Nordsee auch möglich ist von der Küste aus zu Spinnen. Hab da teilweise von Pilotkugeln + Twister gelesen und sowas. Naja damit kenn ich mich leider nciht aus, aber denke normale Variante mit einfach nur nen Kunstköder ran zu machen reicht 

Ausserdem hab ich gelesen das an Nordseeküsten eher wenige Räuber lauern und erst recht keine Seeforellen... Schade eigetlich, aber am Hoek van Holland lässt sich bestimmt super was großes Wildes fangen 

PS:
Ist nun eigentlich das Fischen in Holland bzw an der Nordsee ohne Angelschein erlaubt?


----------



## spin89 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Spinnen an der Nordsee(Scheveningen)*

Das weiss ich nicht genau ich glaube in Deutschland ist der Fischereischein+Aktuelle Marke Pflicht, in Holland weiss ich das nicht.


----------



## meier-online (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Spinnen an der Nordsee(Scheveningen)*

an der nordsee brauchst du keinen angelschein!


----------



## Rob.a.m. (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Spinnen an der Nordsee(Scheveningen)*

Hallo Stephan,
an der Nordseeküste treiben sich eine menge Räuber rum.
Nur mit dem Spinngeschirr lohnt es eher im Sommer auf Makrele, Horni und Wolfsbarsch, vereinzelt auch auf Meerforelle (an der niederländischen Küste sind diese jedoch ganzjährig geschont). Spörkets und andere Meerforellenwobbler kannst du getrost zuhause lassen, bessere läuft es mit diesen Kunstködern.

Pilotkugel und Twister- Sandaalimitationen aus Gummi an der Sbirulinomontage würde ich mehr den Vorzug geben #6.











Gruß Rob


----------

